# Trying to install on Dell Latitude 7390 (UEFI, NVMe)



## sremick (Sep 5, 2018)

So it's been a while since I tried setting up FreeBSD from scratch on bare metal, but I wanted to set up a laptop again. For this, I grabbed a Dell Latitude 7390 with an NVMe SSD so UEFI is required. However, I have Secure Boot disabled and Legacy boot ROMs enabled in the BIOS. I'm not trying to dual-boot or anything... wiped the SSD clean and starting bare.

I installed the USB installer image on a USB flash drive and I boot from it via UEFI. I get as far as the partition step and its confirmation, and then get "Device busy".

I realize UEFI w/ FreeBSD is tricky (buggy?) but I'm hoping there's a way through this and that I'm doing a simple something incorrectly. I've never tried setting up FreeBSD w/ UEFI before.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2018)

Which version of FreeBSD did you try? Make sure it's the latest, which is 11.2 at this time.


----------



## sremick (Sep 6, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Which version of FreeBSD did you try? Make sure it's the latest, which is 11.2 at this time.


I used 11.2-RELEASE


----------



## sremick (Sep 13, 2018)

Bump. Would still love assistance on this as I'd like to get it going. This would probably help others as well. Right now I'm stuck getting out of the starting gate.  Thanks


----------



## leebrown66 (Sep 13, 2018)

You are going to have more luck with the freebsd-hardware mailing list with this.  That's where the developers are.  This looks like a driver issue to me.


----------



## abishai (Sep 15, 2018)

Your da0 you've tried to partition is the very flash drive you booted on. NVME should me nvd0


----------



## sremick (Sep 17, 2018)

abishai said:


> Your da0 you've tried to partition is the very flash drive you booted on. NVME should me nvd0


Well, there's the problem: there is no nvd0. In fact, dropping to a shell there is no /dev/nvd*

So potentially we're looking at FreeBSD 11.2-REL not having driver support for this NVMe disk controller? I know it's an Intel "Rapid Storage Technology" (RST) controller. dmesg does detect an ICH8M+ AHCI SATA controller but that's different I'd think. 

(I did post to freebsd-hardware but have not seen any response yet)


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2018)

Specifications say this laptop has an M.2 SSD. But not all M.2 drives are NVMe. M.2 is just a form factor and it could have a 'regular' SATA interface.


----------



## kpa (Sep 17, 2018)

Do this on the shell:

`sysctl kern.disks`


----------



## sremick (Sep 17, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Specifications say this laptop has an M.2 SSD. But not all M.2 drives are NVMe. M.2 is just a form factor and it could have a 'regular' SATA interface.



This is definitely an NVMe drive. It was ordered with a Samsung PCIe NVMe 256GB SSD.


----------



## sremick (Sep 17, 2018)

kpa said:


> Do this on the shell:
> 
> `sysctl kern.disks`




```
kern.disks: da0
```


----------



## abishai (Sep 18, 2018)

sremick said:


> Well, there's the problem: there is no nvd0. In fact, dropping to a shell there is no /dev/nvd*
> 
> So potentially we're looking at FreeBSD 11.2-REL not having driver support for this NVMe disk controller? I know it's an Intel "Rapid Storage Technology" (RST) controller. dmesg does detect an ICH8M+ AHCI SATA controller but that's different I'd think.
> 
> (I did post to freebsd-hardware but have not seen any response yet)



11.2 has drivers for NVMe. In fact that are quite old. Can you check BIOS for some controller related options ? Maybe you need to switch it from RAID to AHCI.


----------



## sremick (Sep 19, 2018)

abishai said:


> Maybe you need to switch it from RAID to AHCI.


That was it. It was set to RAID. I changed to AHCI and the NVMe controller was detected. All seems well now.

I dismissed that setting originally because it was under "SATA" and I am not using SATA... I'm using PCIe NVMe.

Thanks for slapping me with the obvious stick.


----------



## leebrown66 (Sep 19, 2018)

I submitted PR 231492 for this.  It should not give you the opportunity to install the OS onto the media you are installing from.


----------

